# Is there anything I can add on to my TRT?



## Shadow177 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been doing trt thru a tryt clinic for about 2 years now. I've made pretty good progress and gains but I'd like to take it a little further. Is there a good add on that won't get me in trouble At the clinic? My dose from them is 180 ml of test cyp 200mg/ml.weekly. What else could I try to boost gaining more size and strength?


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2021)

How often does your clinic require blood tests?


----------



## Shadow177 (Jan 10, 2021)

Every 10 weeks or so!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 10, 2021)

I only did about two weeks of it a few years again but anavar is absolutely the cat’s pajamas.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2021)

I take TRT as well and I use Masteron Eth 150mg/week and Npp 100mg/week(for joints) helps my libido and helps my joints a lot


----------



## LITTLEMAGS (Jan 11, 2021)

I am at 175mg/ml of cyp weekly with 25mg anavar. (ed)   1iu gh (ed) .....that has kept me at a sweet spot for years now!


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2021)

LITTLEMAGS said:


> I am at 175mg/ml of cyp weekly with 25mg anavar. (ed)   1iu gh (ed) .....that has kept me at a sweet spot for years now!



You take Anavar daily? How’s the cholesterol?


----------



## DF (Jan 11, 2021)

Shadow177 said:


> I've been doing trt thru a tryt clinic for about 2 years now. I've made pretty good progress and gains but I'd like to take it a little further. Is there a good add on that won't get me in trouble At the clinic? My dose from them is 180 ml of test cyp 200mg/ml.weekly. What else could I try to boost gaining more size and strength?



More test.


----------



## LITTLEMAGS (Jan 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> You take Anavar daily? How’s the cholesterol?


 decent...i cant say the best but not horrible. 
Last check LDL142/HDL 57


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2021)

LITTLEMAGS said:


> decent...i cant say the best but not horrible.
> Last check LDL142/HDL 57



Wow. I’d pay to have your HDL while not on anything. 

more power to you. I think most people wouldn’t be able to sustain acceptable numbers.


----------



## LITTLEMAGS (Jan 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> Wow. I’d pay to have your HDL while not on anything.
> 
> more power to you. I think most people wouldn’t be able to sustain acceptable numbers.


 I am lucky...i have never had issues with even when i was on heavy, heavy gear.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Shadow177 said:


> Every 10 weeks or so!



That's a rough one. Maybe add Test Prop and a mild oral for 6 weeks, then you'd have 4 weeks or so for it to all clear out. Just hammer yourself with training and food for that short time. 

I'd start with just the Prop first, see if your bloodwork returns to normal after just that.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That's a rough one. Maybe add Test Prop and a mild oral for 6 weeks, then you'd have 4 weeks or so for it to all clear out. Just hammer yourself with training and food for that short time.
> 
> I'd start with just the Prop first, see if your bloodwork returns to normal after just that.



Woo! Test & Tren Suspension 40mins preworkout can even have some dramatic effects in 4-6wks leaving plenty of clear time to get his trt back in order.

I'd like to think he's very new to trt though... after a while they should bump it back to every 6mo.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Woo! Test & Tren Suspension 40mins preworkout can even have some dramatic effects in 4-6wks leaving plenty of clear time to get his trt back in order.
> 
> I'd like to think he's very new to trt though... after a while they should bump it back to every 6mo.



He says 2 years he's been at the clinic, so I think it's their standard procedure. Tren suspension might be a bit much for an introduction into other AAS. :32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2021)

You need to know what your doing to fake out drs. You could potentially fuk up your trt


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2021)

If anything add some prop


----------



## DOOM (Jan 12, 2021)

If you can handle the sides 15-20mg of Superdrol for 21-25 days. 

You will see dramatic strength gains and can easily pack on 10 plus pounds. 

The sides can be nasty though!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> He says 2 years he's been at the clinic, so I think it's their standard procedure.


Damn.. sounds like a money grab then. Should find a better "clinic" imo, definitely not necessary to see the dr every 10wks.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Damn.. sounds like a money grab then. Should find a better "clinic" imo, definitely not necessary to see the dr every 10wks.



Yup, mine was every year right from the start. In fact, it was ME who had to request bloodwork after a couple of months to see where I was at. They couldn't have cared less.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup, mine was every year right from the start. In fact, it was ME who had to request bloodwork after a couple of months to see where I was at. They couldn't have cared less.


It started at quarterly visits for the first year, every 6mos the second year, and finally got to an annual visit on my 3yrs+


----------



## The Tater (Jan 14, 2021)

I hear that some of the online clinics are more lenient on blood work after the first 6 months or so.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 15, 2021)

Masteron may be good to add. I know it increases the amount of free test but I am not sure if it increases your total test much

low dose of npp could be good 

or like others said use test prop in addition to your trt test. When  labs come up drop the test prop a few week before and you should be back down to trt levels

orals are always an option but the liver can only take so much


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I take TRT as well and I use Masteron Eth 150mg/week and Npp 100mg/week(for joints) helps my libido and helps my joints a lot



ran 150 test 150 nandeca for 8 months last year 

this year am thinkin about 100 test c 100 mast e 100 nandeca ?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 15, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> ran 150 test 150 nandeca for 8 months last year
> 
> this year am thinkin about 100 test c 100 mast e 100 nandeca ?



It works for me a lot I really like it


----------



## Tiny (Jan 15, 2021)

GH 
That's the right answer. Everyone else is wrong. I win


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2021)

here's another thing about that will prolly get nay sayers on this one 

had a fukked up shoulder for years 

ran the nandeca 8 months at 150mgs 

3 months later shoulder is still gtg 

has it not all been pissed out yet ?

or am I cured ?


----------



## Tiny (Jan 15, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> here's another thing about that will prolly get nay sayers on this one
> 
> had a fukked up shoulder for years
> 
> ...


NAAAYYYY!!

Possible you built some surrounding stabilizer muscles keeping it in place.

Have a similar thing with my shoulder


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 15, 2021)

Tiny said:


> NAAAYYYY!!
> 
> Possible you built some surrounding stabilizer muscles keeping it in place.
> 
> Have a similar thing with my shoulder



I’ve ran npp with my trt since I had my shoulder surgery in 2011 and i have no complaints


----------



## midevil (Jan 15, 2021)

Var is a nice go to bro. Enhances your training and hardens everything up


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2021)

x2 on Var or GH (if ye can get it legit). 

If ye compete, Doom's suggestion (Drol) is a good one fer a peaking cycle IME.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2021)

Tiny said:


> NAAAYYYY!!
> 
> Possible you built some surrounding stabilizer muscles keeping it in place.
> 
> Have a similar thing with my shoulder



got an mri done on the shoulder 3 years ago it is a partial tear 

that makes sense & not having to lift my right arm ( im right handed ) up with my left every morning because of stiffness and pain 

coming up on a year now means jackpot nandrolone at anyrate 

right ?


----------

